# Woodgears vertical mortiser



## APOPISO (Dec 13, 2011)

I saw a beautifully designed vertical mortiser jig by woodgears with a handle control. I would really like to build that jig. Has anyone seen the jig i am referring to?

Regards
the new guy
apopiso


----------



## unforgiven (Nov 20, 2011)

just finished mathias's screw advanced box joint jig last night. idunno if that is the one you are referring to. starting on his bandsaw today.  have the plans for the pantorouter too for when i am done the bandsaw. 

i know he has a horizontal slot mortiser. maybe this is your reference??

the man has done some slick stuff with wood that's for sure.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Have you checked the woodgears web site under Woodworking Equipment? There are a few choices there.


----------



## APOPISO (Dec 13, 2011)

I saw the video of the pantorouter and it looks amazing with the copying of the patterns. I saw the video of the mortiser as well and it looks extremely technical. I would love to have that plan so that i can build it. By the look of it one will have to be very,very careful making the components for that jig. If you come across any of his plans could you please let me know. Regards and many thanks guys.


----------



## APOPISO (Dec 13, 2011)

Everytime i get onto the woodgears site my explorer says that there is a problem and that it has to shut down. Thanks for the tip. Regards


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

*Mozilla Firefox*



APOPISO said:


> Everytime i get onto the woodgears site my explorer says that there is a problem and that it has to shut down. Thanks for the tip. Regards


I use Mozilla Firefox and have no problems. You could try downloading it. Its free and you can have more than one browser on your computer.


----------



## APOPISO (Dec 13, 2011)

I have got mozilla and a few more explorers but it seems to be the same with all of them. I will just have to perservere until i manage.thank you for the advice much appreciated. Any kind of plans you guys might need let me know and if i don't have what you need i will find it for you.
Many thanks 
regards


----------



## brianlundy (Dec 21, 2011)

I built two machines, the first one with a wooden holder for the router as he showed.
Took that to a show but the humidity bound it up tighter than a drum, because the guide screw also went thru it. Second one I attached the router to a router plate I had and that to a rod and nuts epoxied to it. Also made several other improvements
I just used his tutorial to build it, it was fairly easy to figure out.


----------



## APOPISO (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi brian
thank you so much for your reply. I am new at woodworking only about two years. I am making plenty of mistakes but learning all the time. I decided that if i am going to get better at this amazing craft i need some good jigs to assist me at getting very accurate at doing it. I want to set up my little workshop with jigs that are effective. When i make mistakes like i do , i get very disheartened. I put down what i am working on and take a break. This slows me down immensley.
I need to get plans to build certain jigs but they are rather expensive. If anyone has any plans for the " godzilla " mortiser or the other one on woodgears i would be eternally greatful.
Many thanks and regards guys.


----------



## unforgiven (Nov 20, 2011)

sorry but i gotta say if his plans are too expensive, how can you buy the materials and tools to build one?

a guy puts the effort into his designs, regardless of who, he deserves to get paid for them. 

so, otherwise, hobble something together to the best of your abilities.


----------



## APOPISO (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi darryl
holy smokes. I have to post a huge apology to you and to all . I was told the plans were $200. I went and checked on the website and saw that it costs $20. I phoned the guy who told me and gave him grief. I apologise most profusely once again. I see that you get an additional plan free for $20.
As they say " you want something done do it yourself ".

By the way i was fortunate enough to inherit a whole heap of wood , shafts ,screws and many many more workshop goodies from an old friend who moved to new australia to be close to his children and grand children.

As far as materials go he gave me heaps and heaps that he had collected over the many years that he spent at the love of his life woodworking.

Thanks for giving me a wake up call there.
Regards and many thanks and again many apologies ( i feel so dumb now )


----------



## unforgiven (Nov 20, 2011)

well it seemed odd that you could build but not afford the plans lol. no worries mate, sometimes we just gotta do our own legwork i guess eh.

i find his prices quite reasonable, and as technical i can get using sketchup, i wouldn't have known where to start had i not seen his pages lol.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

""""""new australia"""""???????? LOL - Bondi????


----------



## APOPISO (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi guys
i just bought his plans for the mortiser. I must say that the payment went through and his email with the plans followed almost immediately. He also sent me the plans for the tenon jig . All this for twenty bucks. Amazing plans. This guy really knows how to design jigs. I will take a weeks break with the family now and when i get back you know what i'll be doing.

Isn't it amazing that as we get something we want to do we have to wait to do it. When i get back i will start on the mortiser and keep you up to date with pics etc to see how it goes.

Regards to all and a merry christmas and happy new year to you all and your families may you all be blessed.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

We will be standing by waiting for your build. Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------

